# Copy Hyperlink From Excel to Outlook Email



## LG2 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have an excel sheet with a "canned text" in it. I have hyperlinks in it, to specific excel sheets, which are in a folder on a share drive. When I copy the text and hyperlinks into an email (Outlook), the hyperlinks change format. When clicked on, the hyperlinks map to a web page, not the folder in the share drive. Why is this happening and how can I fix it? 

Here is an example of the hyperlink (all names have been changed to protect the innocent):
I:\MASTER\SPECIFIC\EXCEL SHEET.XLSX

the embedded link is:
file:///\\SERVER NAME\SHRGlobal\MASTER\SPECIFIC\EXCEL SHEET.XLSX
(SERVER NAME\SHRGlobal is the name of the specific shared drive)

what is appearing when the link is clicked on is:
(http)://../MASTER/SPECIFIC/Name%20of%20excel%20sheet%20report%20Report.xlsx
(I put the () around the "http" so it would show as text, not as web page address)

Again, my question is: why is this happening and, more importantly, how can I fix this? I have gone in several times, deleted and rebuilt the links, with no resolution. I use this every day as I do a daily report and I have a total of 7 reports for 7 different directors, each with their own folder within the Master folder. I don't want to have to add 7 hyperlinks to the notification email, every day.

Windows XP
Microsoft Office 2007


Thank you!
:banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The Hyperlinks are for Excel Services. You can use them in Workbooks other than the one in which it was created, but when copied in Outlook it reverts to "HTTP status".


----------



## LG2 (Jan 25, 2010)

So, there is no way to keep it from converting into a "HTTP" status?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Only a global setting in Outlook which converts to plain text, which of course is useless for what you're trying to do. All the Excel prefaces only apply to what happens in Excel. I'd hate to close the door on this if someone else has an idea, but can't see a way to do it.


----------



## LG2 (Jan 25, 2010)

What if I try putting my canned text, with hyperlinks, into a Word document. Would that paste into an Outlook email properly?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It would paste, but still not find the places in your Excel Workbooks. Please, that's just an educated guess. As they say, what's the worst that can happen? The only thing I keep thinking of is the prefaces in Excel, other than HTTP, but I can't figure out how they would accomplish what you're trying to do. Having been in your shoes, I hope the Directors appreciate what it takes to give them what they want.


----------



## LG2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you for your assistance. I am trying the canned text, with hyperlinks, in a Word document. So far, I have not received any calls that the hyperlinks are not working. So, I hope that will solve the problem.


----------

